# Welche Linux-Distribution empfehlt ihr?



## Xtreme (23. Dezember 2007)

Wollte mal fragen welche Linux-Distribution ihr empfehlt, also welche euch am meisten zusagt und warum grade?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir mal wieder eine eventuell aufzuspielen


----------



## Mike1 (23. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. 

Generell wird aber Anfängern häufig Ubuntu oder SUSE empfohlen, Fortgeschritteneren Gentoo, Debian, Arch und Ähnliches.

Ich verwende Debian, mir gefällt das es frei ist, sich mit apt einfach Anwendungen installieren lassen, es schlank ist und einfach nur läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## Piy (23. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällt (k)ubuntu und fedora am besten ^^  
bin halt anfänger, und die beiden sind voll easy  hab schon n paar probiert, die mir nich so gefallen haben...
sind auch die einzigen, die dauerhaft drauf sind bei mir.


----------



## Falk (23. Dezember 2007)

ich war lange zeit von gentoo angetan, aber wenn man nicht ganz soviel zeit investieren will ist derzeit wohl ubuntu das beste. Wenn du einen server aufsetzen willst kommst du kaum um debian vorbei.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Dezember 2007)

Zum Ausprobieren eignet sich eine Live-CD, etwa Knoppix, Ubuntu, PCLinuxOS oder Slax.
Laut Distrowatch ist Ubuntu die mit Abstand populärste Distro, ich hatte mit dem Installer aber hier und da ein paar Problemchen. Ganz schlimm war 7.04 auf meinem neuen Intel-Sys, der Marvell-Yukon zickte ohne Ende. Aber da hilft die LiveCD, um vorher abzuchecken, obs überhaupt bootet. 

Ansonsten sind Ubuntu und Suse wohl die "änfängerfreundlichsten" Varianten, in dem sinne, dass man weitestgehend oihne Shell auskommen kann und dank Paket-Managment eigentlich nichts selber kompilieren muss.
Nachteil ist halt der eingeschränkte Lerneffekt. Die GUI imitiert oft windows-ähnliche Abläufe (was nicht unbedingt falsch sein muss) und versteckt  damit gekonnt die eigentlichen Abläufe im Hintergrund, so dass es schwer wird, die Struktur und Abläufe des unixioden Systems zu begreifen.

Für intensives Eintauchen und Basteln bietet sich eine "schwierige" Distro eher an, weil diese einen zwingt, Tutorials und Howtos zu studieren, um das System ordentlich einzurichten. Dabei lernt man zwangsweise eine ganze Menge. Es ist eben eine Sache, zu wissen, dass man in Gnome unter System die Mausparameter einstellen kann, und eine andere, zu wissen, dass die Einträge für die Maus letztlich in der xorg.conf landen und man dort auch durchaus Daumentasten oder andere sondertasten zur mitarbeit bewegen kann. 
Solche anspruchsvolleren Distros wären z.b. Slackware (damit habe ich früher gelernt),  Gentoo oder LFS (Linux from Scratch)

Jedenfalls würde ich für den anfang eine kleinere Distro nehmen und am besten mit LiveCD. Nur zum Ausprobieren ein 4GB ISO runterzuladen ist übertrieben.
Leider ist die Liste an Distros recht unüberschaubar, es gibt viele Derivate, etwa Mint Linux (basiert auf Ubuntu, bringt aber eigenes Artwork mit und hat ab Start mehr Mediacodecs, Browserplugins etrc.) oder Sabayon Linux (Gentoo-basierend, LiveCD).
Aber gerade als Anfänger sollte man wohl mit dem Strom schwimmen und einen der Big Five bei distrowatch wählen, da viele User = Viel Feedback, viele Bugfixes, viele anleitung im Web.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Dezember 2007)

Vll nochmal extra Erwähnenswert;
*Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon*


> Die wohl wichtigsten Neuerungen sind die mit Bezug zum XServer. *So soll das manuelle Editieren der xorg.conf endgültig unnötig werden.* Neuer Standard wird ntfs-3g, sodass nun ohne Probleme und von Anfang an auf Windowspartitionen geschrieben werden kann. Den restricted-manager zum Verwalten proprietärer Treiber gibt es nun auch in Kubuntu in einer für KDE angepassten Variante.


Das dürfte sehr intressant sein wenns wirklich gut funktioniert, bisher war ja manuelles rumfummeln angesagt was grade zum Einstieg ja mehr als abschreckend ist ...

Edit: xorg = der graphische Part, also Auflösung, Farbtiefe, etc


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Dezember 2007)

Was Grafikkarte und Monitor anging, musste ich gar nicht soviel fummeln das letzte Mal. auch mit der Maus liefs erstaunlich gut. Damals unter slackware musste ich noch Keyboard-eingaben auf die Daumentasten der Maus mappen, bei Ubuntu reichte es dann, genug Tasten anzugeben und den richtigen Kerneltreiber zu wählen.

Ansonsten wäre ich da skeptisch, ich habe bisher noch keine automagische xorg.conf gesehen, die wirklich brauchbar war. Da war bei mir immer Feintuning angesagt. 

Jedenfalls hat Linux die letzren 2-3 Jahre schon riesen Schritte gemacht in richtung benutzerfreundlich/einsteigerfreundlich bzw. einfach auch bequem. Man muss ja nicht immer alles selber bauen, bei einer 686er Distro mit gutem Repository und gutem Paketmanager kann im Grunde das fertige zeug nehmen, ohne nennenswert Leistung zu verschenken.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre ich da skeptisch, ich habe bisher noch keine automagische xorg.conf gesehen, die wirklich brauchbar war. Da war bei mir immer Feintuning angesagt.





Jau ... ich verstehs aber auch nicht was so schwierig dran ist ... eine graphische Ausgabe ist das A&O .. wenn das nicht tut wird Linux in ne Ecke geschmissen und nicht wieder angefasst ...

Z.b. kann man wunderbar nach ner Hardwareerkennung den XServer im Vesa Modus starten wenn nichts brauchbares bei raus kommt, wenn per DDC keine Max Auflösung + Hz vom Monitor zu kriegen ist wirds halt ein Standard 800*600 60Hz - aber man hätte ein Bild .... stattdessen kriegt man gar nichts sondern landet am "dos" prompt ... nur der eingeweihte weiß daß er in einer xf-log unter /var/log/ überhaupt einsehen kann was schief gelaufen ist ...



Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten eine saubere vollautomatische Konfiguration drüber laufen lassen ... ka was die da so treiben :x


----------



## Mike1 (24. Dezember 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Z.b. kann man wunderbar nach ner Hardwareerkennung den XServer im Vesa Modus starten wenn nichts brauchbares bei raus kommt, wenn per DDC keine Max Auflösung + Hz vom Monitor zu kriegen ist wirds halt ein Standard 800*600 60Hz - aber man hätte ein Bild .... stattdessen kriegt man gar nichts sondern landet am "dos" prompt ... nur der eingeweihte weiß daß er in einer xf-log unter /var/log/ überhaupt einsehen kann was schief gelaufen ist ...


"dos" prompt? "Kommandozeile" einfach....
Eingeweiht braucht man sicher nicht sein, man darf nur nicht so ein typischer 0815-Windows-User sein und glauben das alles mit blinder Rumklickerei und vollkommen ohne Handbuch machbar ist. Ein simples 'man xorg.conf' oder einmal mit einer Suchmaschine nach "xorg.conf" suchen und man findet sich in der xorg.conf locker zurecht.


----------



## riedochs (24. Dezember 2007)

Von Suse Linux würd eich inzwischen sogar abraten. 
Meine Nr.1: Debian Etch


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Dezember 2007)

riedochs schrieb:


> Von Suse Linux würd eich inzwischen sogar abraten.
> Meine Nr.1: Debian Etch


Hehe, die Heulsuse. 
Meine 50DM damals für suse 7.3 waren ziemlich rausgeschmissenes Geld. Von den beiliegenden Büchern hab ich nur eins mal halbwegs gelesen, und die Distro selber war ordentlich im Popo, KDevelop war total hinüber. Ich hab mir dann noch von O'Reilly das Linuxbuch geholt (mit dem Pferd drauf), gebraucht bei Ebay, das und Slackware dazu, und endlich klappte mal was. Das Suse war damals auch total verbastelt gewesen, das slack orientierte sich vom aufbau und den Configdateien her sehr am Unixstandard, sprich man konnte praktisch jedes allgemeine Tutorial umsetzen, das man irgendwo fand.

Was Debian angeht: Da stören mich halt immer die alten Paket-Versionen. Ok, für Serverbetrieb und Stabilität ist sowas gut, aber für den Desktopbetrieb kann man ruhig Distros mit aktuelleren Programmversionen nehmen, die sind stabil genug. Daher ist halt Ubuntu sehr beliebt, basiert ja auf Debian und kann auch alle Apt-Pakete nutzen, beinhaltet aber die jeweils aktuellen Versionen von KDE, Gnome usw. und vom Kernel. Bei Debian muss man da wohl zur SID greifen.


----------



## Xtreme (25. Dezember 2007)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Fedora 8 auf KDE basis? Vlt mal ein kleiner Bericht oder so? Also gearbeitet habe ich schon mit Suse 10.2 Knoppix Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Kanotix


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Dezember 2007)

Ubunu + Compiz sieht einfach Hammer aus.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I


----------



## ulukay (30. Dezember 2007)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen welche Linux-Distribution ihr empfehlt, also welche euch am meisten zusagt und warum grade?
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir mal wieder eine eventuell aufzuspielen



kommt drauf an

ubuntu wenn du es installieren und benutzen willst

debian wenn du etwas lernen willst und einen lahmen rechner hast

gentoo wenn du einen schnellen rechner hast und wille zum lernen

ich benutz gentoo (is aufn "zweitpc"/server installiert - seit 4,5 jahren und hat alles mitgemacht  )


----------



## HeNrY (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab bei mir Fedora als Desktop und Debian als Server.
Fedora hat mehr so den Desktopcharakter, ne nette Paketverwaltung und alles ist (schnell  und) einfach installiert. Debian ist was für die Shellfreaks. Macht viel Spaß, aber auch arbeit - aber wenn es dann richtig rennt ist es rockstable


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nachteil ist halt der eingeschränkte Lerneffekt. Die GUI imitiert oft windows-ähnliche Abläufe (was nicht unbedingt falsch sein muss) und versteckt  damit gekonnt die eigentlichen Abläufe im Hintergrund, so dass es schwer wird, die Struktur und Abläufe des unixioden Systems zu begreifen.



Ganz unterschreiben würd ich das nicht . Grade Ubuntu war es bei mir, welches dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mich mit Linux abgebe. Davor hatte ich zig Suse-Versionen probiert, welche immer irgendwelche Probleme machten.
Ich behaupte mal, dass ich in den paar Monaten, die ich Ubuntu nun installiert habe, mehr gelernt habe, als in den 2 bis 3 Jahren zuvor, wo ich versucht habe, Suse zum Laufen zu bringen, und das ganz einfach nur deswegen, weil man unter Ubuntu bei weitem nicht so oft entnervt aufgibt.
Suse ist zwar umfangreich dokumentiert, trotzdem hat man als Anfänger kaum ne Chance, das Zeug zu verstehen, ganz im Gegensatz zum Ubuntu-Wiki. In der Shell treibe ich mich auch relativ oft rum, das dürfte allerdings daran liegen, dass ich Informatikstudent bin. Wenn man Linux lernen will, schafft man es auch unter Ubuntu, das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass ich nicht darauf stehe, in kalte Wasser geworfen zu werden.


----------



## Mike1 (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was Debian angeht: Da stören mich halt immer die alten Paket-Versionen. Ok, für Serverbetrieb und Stabilität ist sowas gut, aber für den Desktopbetrieb kann man ruhig Distros mit aktuelleren Programmversionen nehmen, die sind stabil genug. Daher ist halt Ubuntu sehr beliebt, basiert ja auf Debian und kann auch alle Apt-Pakete nutzen, beinhaltet aber die jeweils aktuellen Versionen von KDE, Gnome usw. und vom Kernel. Bei Debian muss man da wohl zur SID greifen.


bei Debian ist auch Testing vollkommen ausreichend...also zumindest ich hatte damit keine Probleme mehr.
Ubuntu ist in meinem Augen nur ein, für den 0815-User konfiguriertes Debian 

Sich so sehr auf eine GNU/Linux Distribution festzulegen finde ich eigentlich ziehmlich falsch, schlussendlich sind sie doch alle ziehmlich ähnlich (Ausnahme ist da evtl. Gentoo) und man kann mit allen genausoviel lernen oder erreichen.


----------



## Roman (16. Januar 2008)

Ich schreibe hier gerade unter OpenSuse 10.3 und kann es nur weiterempfehlen! Sogar W-LAN läuft


----------



## mhe306428 (18. Januar 2008)

Also ich selber kann SUSE nur empfehlen nur das Handbuch ist meiner Meinung nach hinausgeschmissenes Geld.. wer ne Flatrate hat der kanns sich ja gratis bei der Hompage runterladen... man braucht halt ah bissal mehr zeit aber sonst geht bei mir eig alles, internet ohne irgendwas einzur


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2008)

Um sich mit Linux zu beschäftigen ist Suse doch eher die falsche Wahl. Ohne Yast geht fast nichts mehr bei Suse.


----------

